# BMW USA Sales Slide 10.7% in February - Now Down 8.2% YTD



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Very interesting trend. So maybe the $10k off lease buyout price will return in force.


----------



## caycep (Jun 9, 2014)

Sadly, just also saw something similar w/ Mazda sales.  Maybe it is just a global economic thing; hopefully not that buyers are abandoning the 2 marks that are fun to drive...


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The F30 3 Series is four years old. The F35 X3 is five years old. The F10 5 Series is six years old. The F22/23 2 Series is a niche car. The new MINI platform based X1 is a new market segment for BMW, and not really a replacement for current BMW owners. We didn't buy and X3 this year, waiting for the new one next year. Hey... easier to get service appointments and maybe some incentives! I'm sure BMW AG and the Quandt's will be fine. 

MBUSA and Audi are about where they were last year, though. 

Mazda is in an identity crisis, since their engineering and production partnership with Ford is over.


----------

